# Wow, never seen this before



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

2coolers, be careful!!

http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/USTX1741:1:US?phenomena=RP&significance=S&areaid=TXZ237&office=KHGX&etn=0002&tid=757363


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

whatever it was it expired.


----------

